# Differece between grinding and mincing?



## ptolemy (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi

This is probably an obvious question but I was wondering: what is the difference between mincing and grinding? If you have an electric meat grinder, is it just a matter of swapping grinder plate to mincing plate (grinder larger holes?)

Or, is it something entirely different: for example, can you use a mincer to make grind for burgers?

TIA


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 21, 2016)

I would suggest they refer to the mechanical process. I.E. a mincer uses blades and a grinder uses two rough or profiled surfaces....

As for which to uses, that i cannot comment on.


----------



## panda (Sep 21, 2016)

mince is cut, grind is squish thus changing the texture


----------



## Matus (Sep 21, 2016)

panda said:


> mince is cut, grind is squish thus changing the texture



+1


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 21, 2016)

panda said:


> mince is cut, grind is squish thus changing the texture


 
I guess I am dense... if you take pork shoulder and do mincing on it, it will never look/feel/have same texture as a grind, but instead of it'll be cut into slices/cubes?

The reason I am asking is my friend has a industrial mincer and I am trying to think if I can use it as a grinder to grind for sausages, burgers, etc

This is the unit he has https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003QXLMRS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 21, 2016)

I would think grinding is what is done for sausages (and probably most minces you buy from the shops).

For true mincing I guess you should maybe think Steak Tartare. Which is actually very finely cut when done properly.


----------



## mise_en_place (Sep 21, 2016)

Maybe the confusion comes from British/Australian English versus American English. 

In the U.K. and Australia a mince pie is a pie made from what Americans would call ground meat. 

In the U.S., mince always refers to something that is finely cut with a knife. We grind beef shoulder for hamburgers in America and mince beef sirloin for steak tartare. 

Maybe this can clear up some confusion.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 21, 2016)

Mise, I think your right about language interpretations on this thread. A meat mincer in the US is called a buffalo chopper. 

[video=youtube;yh0aPRWwHbQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh0aPRWwHbQ[/video]


How sexy is this puppy. You might even get away with keeping it in the living room?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hobart-Buff...142G-4925-NSF-Salsa-Mixer-Blade-/131933166671


----------



## mise_en_place (Sep 21, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Mise, I think your right about language interpretations on this thread. A meat mincer in the US is called a buffalo chopper.
> 
> [video=youtube;yh0aPRWwHbQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh0aPRWwHbQ[/video]
> 
> ...



Didn't realize those came in sizes that small. Why the hell do I have high-end cutlery when this exists? :spiteful:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Sep 21, 2016)

Perfect complementary item to a sharp knife great for fine dicing or mincing: a good mortar.


----------

